# Medic Pack



## nsmedicman (15 Oct 2005)

Is there a standard jump bag or medic pack? What I mean is, does anyone use something other than the standard issue?


----------



## Fraser.g (15 Oct 2005)

The standard jump bag is usually used by dismounted medics. In the Ambulances we are moving towards a more civi trauma bag. There are plenty on the market. Perhaps some members with more operational exp in the medical world can give you more information. I know that I have been thinking about setting up a personal bag rather than modify my jump bag beyond any recognition from the original.


----------



## old medic (15 Oct 2005)

This thread might answer you question:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33048.0.html

OM


----------



## nsmedicman (16 Oct 2005)

I guess what I meant to say is, do some medics use a pack other than the standard issue (Blackhawk M-7, STOMP II, etc)?


----------



## Donut (17 Oct 2005)

I know some people who have forked out the money for really gucci medic bags, I've probably seen a half dozen different styles over the years, from stomps to the big PEP mountain rescue packs in OD and black.

I've tried several different commercial packs with different organizer systems, and I now carry a rebuilt CF jumpbag, fixed up by a mattech with an '82 pattern yolk and some internal modifications.  I carry civi off the shelf organizer bags, one for a bvm, one for my suction, one for trauma, one for IV's and one for drugs.  I've also got some nice civi stuff to put in it, too.

I bought some nice custom kits several years ago for my former unit, an all in one airway/trauma/drugs/oxygen pack, it was a heavy mother but it was basically everything in one bag, either on a shoulder strap or with two (poorly padded) backpack style straps. 

I think we need to replace our issue jumpbag for mounted operations, and redesign a new bag to work with the body armour and tac vests and to support dismounted operations AND sustain the medic while packing his stores.  With an increasing emphasis on light operations, we need to take advantage of emerging technologies, advanced and composite materials, for equipment.  A BVM that takes up less space then a triangular bandage?  They're out there. Traction splints you can fit in a pocket?  Them too.


DF


----------



## Armymedic (27 Oct 2005)

I use a BlackHawk Special Operations Medical Backpack,

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=2037&d= 

as 2 Fd Amb issued it to the infantry medics and MO and PAs are to be issued BlackHawk S.T.O.M.P. 2 Medical Backpack,

http://www.blackhawk.com/product_detail.asp?product_id=2038&d=


----------



## Fraser.g (28 Oct 2005)

Armymedic,

What do you think of the packs?  What do the MOs and PAs think of the STOMP II?

Your in theater experience is invaluable to those who have not deployed recently and/ or are about to go.

GF


----------



## nsmedicman (29 Oct 2005)

Where is the best place to pick up a Blackhawk Special Operations Medical Backpack or a STOMP II Medical Backpack?


----------



## Armymedic (29 Oct 2005)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> What do you think of the packs?   What do the MOs and PAs think of the STOMP II?



Both are easily overloaded. Good, if your gone somewhere for a long time, and have a vehicle to haul it. Bad if you're light and have to hump with it, body armour, TV, ammo, food water and ruck. 

I have the Blackhawk side accessory pouches and and Cadpat compression sack (from CP Gear), so I can easily go 24-48 hrs dismounted with it.



			
				nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Where is the best place to pick up a Blackhawk Special Operations Medical Backpack or a STOMP II Medical Backpack?



Pick up...I don't know, not something I have seen in stores here in Canada. I purchased a new Stomp II on Ebay for $199 US. Your best bet is online ordering thru the dealers, or if you want to take the risk Ebay.

If we eventually get issued the trial jumpbag I had in Afghanistan (See Army.ca Photo Gallery, Equipment) which has external pouches compatable to the issue patrol pack, I think we'll be good to go.


----------



## RogueMedic (29 Mar 2006)

I was lucky enough so scoop a custom pack from another medic who was leaving the CF.  It was stitched by a Mattech and attached to your webbing.  I used it during the G8 summit and it worked awsome.  Best bet... Spread the word around and someone might have something in a barrack box somewhere to sell.  Best investment you will ever make.


----------



## army outfitters (29 Mar 2006)

The next Roto medical guys going to Afghanistan are carrying a arid cadpat leg pouch that holds assorted kit. Zippered access with a waist strap and leg. Sort of like a drop leg holster but this is a medical pouch. This has been produced in approx 200 pieces. If you see it in a picture you will know what it is now


----------



## JANES (30 Mar 2006)

This pouch has been in use in green CADPAT since the pilot course in 2003.  Why would anyone question what it is in Aird CADPAT?


----------



## Armymedic (8 Apr 2006)

If our TV was a better piece of kit, a leg slung pouch would not be needed. 
In my role, because of parachuting, thigh bags are not recommended and would have to be stored in the ruck until you are in the ORV, and that is a pain to dig out. My other dismounted medics don't like walking with them on.

I keep my ready kit (TCCC kit) in the left large (C9 ammo) pouch of the TV. I have enough for one, possibly two casualties. But I do that at the expense of carrying other things in those pockets.

Not to take away from Sgt B's model...it looks good. 

Our standard issue airborne jump bag is not a bad pouch. With modifications to the straps, and additional external pockets and attachment points added, it would be good. But time has passed it by. Now there are many much better commercial models out there.


----------



## JANES (9 Apr 2006)

Guys used to always put their webbing in their valese for the jump.  That way the canteen didn't bruise their kidneys on a landing.  Pouch would fit nicely their for the jump.  Takes two seconds to attach it to your leg once on the ground.  TV mount is not bad if you're a medic, but for the TCCC soldier they are issued to, not really an option.  If worn right and a decent model that is padded at the back, wearing it for long periods has never bothered me.  I guess it's personal preference.  Where did you see Bilko's pouch?


----------



## Armymedic (9 Apr 2006)

We wear the TV (and used to with webbing, as well) when we jump. 

Ah, the joys of everyone wearing the same issued kit.


----------



## JANES (9 Apr 2006)

Wearing webbing or TV or whatever while you jump is irrelevent to the issue.  A lot of guys used to stuff it in their valese, it was personal preference.  What I'm saying is that any leg rig, be it a pistol, EOD pouch, mags, medic bag, etc can be easily placed on or in the ruck during the jump, then placed on the leg once on the ground.  Its not an issue.


----------



## Armymedic (9 Apr 2006)

JANES said:
			
		

> Its not an issue.



ack, true.


----------



## JANES (11 Apr 2006)

Anybody use the Tag Advanced Medical Pack?  Looking for feedback.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Apr 2006)

Holy Price, Batman... 

Never seen one.


----------



## JANES (11 Apr 2006)

I'll take that as a no!


----------



## conoshan (11 Apr 2006)

Army Medic

If you want a bag made contact me as I am sure I can make what ever you are looking for.  Modified plenty of bags while at 3 RCR


----------

